# Picnic Time



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just thought you might like to see what Picnic has been up to and how her coat is developing....

Picnic loves leaves .. my kitchen was covered in them this morning .. my new job is leaf picking ...










Picnic munching on a pigs ear in a sunny spot ... 










Honey and Picnic having a snooze on the sofa ... 










I hope you like the update xxx


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww, picnic is gorgeous!! I might get a pigs ear for Boo actually, she was madly teething yesterday and destroyed her rawhide, was grinding her teeth also, icecubes help but i think she could really do with something to get her teeth into


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is looking mighty fine!!!!!!! Loving the texture of her coat too, she look like she will be a real shaggy dog Ilove that coat its the same texture as Weller, not curly not straight, a definate in between. I wonder if it will stay that way?????


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Adorable  I love the snooze photo, looks like they're best of friends


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Picnic is so much lighter! She looks stunning. 

What are the temperament/energy level differences between Picnic and when Honey was a babe? 

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Honey is very chilled ... almost a couch potato until in a field or out on a walk then turns into gobby/everyone notice me girl ... she is calmmmmmm always has been 

Picnic at the moment (still puppy behaviour) is bouncy and lively ... she likes a cuddle but she is more like Oakley ... lively, energetic but is proving to be easy to train .. but this may change.... 

Each dog is different... that’s for sure .. and I love the different characters in them all.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

What lovely pictures, who knows maybe Picnic, honey and Oakley may get a mention in Poppys little adventure


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

They all sound lovely! 

What were Oakley’s mummy and daddy? Show crosses or working crosses? 

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oakley - Show background - lively and energetic
Honey - Show background - calm and cuddly 
Picnic - Working background (working/show) - so far lively and very cute lol 

Saying that at the moment Picnic is snuggled up next to my laptop enjoying a JoJo cuddle. Puppy behaviour is lively/ bouncy and I think it takes a few months to really show your dogs character. xxx 

Are you wanting an F1 working cross Turi?
which character are you favouring?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> What lovely pictures, who knows maybe Picnic, honey and Oakley may get a mention in Poppys little adventure


That would be fab


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Picnic is gorgeous. Her coat has changed so much! What a wee stunner. Emma x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

She is just gorgeous JoJo  
Lovely update, keep them coming 
xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We’d like a lively and energetic dog whilst out and a cuddly dog when at home! Best of both - not sure how realistic that is though. We’re on the waiting list for a working cross – still waiting for confirmation of pregnancies. Time is going so s l o w l y. 

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The picutre of Picnic and Honey together makes me want to get another one...but not yet... the thought of early mornings out in the garden in winter,
bbrrrr... I'm such a fair weather dog owner


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You will get your puppy .. & whatever the energy level .. they are all fabulous xxx

I love dogs with character .. and cockapoos certainly have heaps of that ..


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow she has grown loads,what a gorgeous girl!!! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am so pleased you like her Mandy  

She may pay you a visit one day  she is at my feet with her pigs ear at the moment .. such a poppet xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures JoJo, glad to see that she has settled in well.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Gorgeous pics of gorgeous picnic! Her colouring looks so much like Billy's in the second picture. 
Helen x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Picnic is looking fantastic JoJo and having different temperaments and characters is great isn't it? I'm finding watching Remy develop under Flo's guidance fascinating


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh Jojo they are both gorgeous!!
We seem to have the whole forrest in our house, Tilly loves leaves and sticks!!

They are very bouncy!! Just taken Tilly for a lovely long morning walk in the woods and she is still bouncing around. But thats how it should be!!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> The picutre of Picnic and Honey together makes me want to get another one...but not yet... the thought of early mornings out in the garden in winter,
> bbrrrr... I'm such a fair weather dog owner


Couldnt agree more!!! This is something i really wish i had thought about!!! Lol, never mind, next pup i get will be a jukee doodles and i will make sure i am
On the spring summer waitng list!! Lol :-D early mornings in summer are sooo much better!!! Its so cold out there at the moment!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> The picutre of Picnic and Honey together makes me want to get another one...but not yet... the thought of early mornings out in the garden in winter,
> bbrrrr... I'm such a fair weather dog owner


Colin its all part of dog ownership ha ha ha .. I prefer the summer sunshine too, but we just don't get enough of it.. early mornings can be yukky, however Picnic didnt get up until 8am this morning ... she is doing so well, great night routine .. get a puppy that likes their sleep ha ha ha 



Hfd said:


> Gorgeous pics of gorgeous picnic! Her colouring looks so much like Billy's in the second picture.
> Helen x


That will be interesting ... Picnic is brindle which looks like highlights all over her coat at the moment ... I can't wait to meet Billy  



embee said:


> Picnic is looking fantastic JoJo and having different temperaments and characters is great isn't it? I'm finding watching Remy develop under Flo's guidance fascinating


Good Fun ... Flo is your lively one and Remy is your chilled gal... 

I love watching them .. I am just interested to see how Picnic's character/ temperament will develop as she becomes an adult .... She is just being a typical pup at the moment ... 



pops said:


> Oh Jojo they are both gorgeous!!
> We seem to have the whole forrest in our house, Tilly loves leaves and sticks!!
> 
> They are very bouncy!! Just taken Tilly for a lovely long morning walk in the woods and she is still bouncing around. But thats how it should be!!


Tilly sounds fun to be around, well apart from bringing the forrest into your house ha ha ha .. aren't they wonderful, I love every jump and bounce Picnic does  




Rejess said:


> Couldnt agree more!!! This is something i really wish i had thought about!!! Lol, never mind, next pup i get will be a jukee doodles and i will make sure i am
> On the spring summer waitng list!! Lol :-D early mornings in summer are sooo much better!!! Its so cold out there at the moment!!!


Claire .. number 2 already on your mind ... Boo must be a good puppy .. or you are just as cockapoo crazy as me .. ha ha ha get a puppy that likes their sleep, no early morning .. perfect .. xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Jojo, just catching up. Picnic's coat is looking amazing! It does look like highlights doesn't it..except hers are free, lucky little devil  She looks like she has really grown too. Big :hug: to you and your pack.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Clare .. she is cutie .. a bouncing puppy with ash blonde and tan highlights .. what a fab look .. yes it would cost us a fortune to have such a stunning hairdo .. pleased you like her xxx


----------



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

Just caught up on this thread as haven't been on for a few days. Picnic looks gorgeous - really seeing her coat coming through now. Love seeing her cuddling up to Honey too. x


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

What lovely pics of Picnic! And obviously Honey too 

Need t get Pareto something more to chew on, he's definitely teething.. want something natural with goodness, was thinking about those stag bars, but is he too young? Any recommendations?

Kx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi curlyhut .. Picnic is doing really well 10.5 weeks old and weighing in at 3.6kg  one week and walkiessss 

How is Bongo doing?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Kerry .. Picnic loves a pigs ear ... I think Mandy (embee) has stagbars for Remy and Flo so think they are ok for puppies xxx


----------



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Hi curlyhut .. Picnic is doing really well 10.5 weeks old and weighing in at 3.6kg  one week and walkiessss
> 
> How is Bongo doing?


Bongo is great thanks. He had his second injection yesterday and my vet said wait another 2 weeks to be safe before taking him out.


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Kerry .. Picnic loves a pigs ear ... I think Mandy (embee) has stagbars for Remy and Flo so think they are ok for puppies xxx


Thanks JoJo... will try him on both!

Kxxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

curlyhut said:


> Bongo is great thanks. He had his second injection yesterday and my vet said wait another 2 weeks to be safe before taking him out.


Picnic has to stay in for one week .. had a good chat about puppy vaccinations .. and got her some wormer too ...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Hi Kerry .. Picnic loves a pigs ear ... I think Mandy (embee) has stagbars for Remy and Flo so think they are ok for puppies xxx


Flo and Remy both really enjoy chewing stagbars. You can get them from www.puredog.co.uk. When I got a new one for Flo today (as Remy keeps pinching her old one!!) I just rubbed some honey into the end of it to encourage Flo to get started on it. Much better then plastic based nylabones as they don't get fragments of plastic going through them and the antler also has some nutritional value. I'm also not a fan of rawhide as I worry about chemicals, preservatives etc that could be on them - bit of a worrier aren't I


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Picnic is doing really well 10.5 weeks old and weighing in at 3.6kg


SNAP - Remy is 11 weeks and 3.5kg. Would love to get Remy and Picnic together for a photoshoot


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

embee said:


> Flo and Remy both really enjoy chewing stagbars. You can get them from www.puredog.co.uk. When I got a new one for Flo today (as Remy keeps pinching her old one!!) I just rubbed some honey into the end of it to encourage Flo to get started on it. Much better then plastic based nylabones as they don't get fragments of plastic going through them and the antler also has some nutritional value. I'm also not a fan of rawhide as I worry about chemicals, preservatives etc that could be on them - bit of a worrier aren't I


Thanks Mandy. I do like the idea of natural chewy treats for Pareto rather than plastic. What size do you get?

Kx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Kerry24 said:


> Thanks Mandy. I do like the idea of natural chewy treats for Pareto rather than plastic. What size do you get?
> 
> Kx


I recently got a new one and went for large which Remy is happy to chew and can carry around but medium would be a good size for a puppy too.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi JoJo, Picnic looks wonderful and she is soo cute!
It sounds like she has fitted into your family so well- bet you can't imagine the time without her! xx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey jojo hope u don't mind me asking on this thread but how's oakley doing now? Was thinking about him last night. He is one of my fave poos in here as while I was getting Maggie he was one of the only all blacks I could see to get an idea of how She would look. Emma x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Missed this thread! JoJo, Picnic looks fabulous, her coat is so beautiful, keep posting pics please


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I missed it too as was away last week. Picnic looks lovely ... beautiful colouring ... look forward to more update/pics!  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Weighed Picnic last night 4kg at 11.5 weeks old 

She has long legs and a slim build .. unlike her human mummy   

She is allowed out on her first walk tomorrow .. I can't wait to walk her and Honey together ..

I will let you know how we get on ... lots of stopping and starting I predict.. oh and sniffing ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY WALKIES TOMORROW!!! 
I have been off here for a while, I am having withdrawls....we hired a new girl at work and so I have been training her, and by home time I am exhausted...but I should be back on here a bit more now.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

JoJo, Picnic is looking more and more stunning as the weeks go by. How exciting ..... first walk tomorrow! Look forward to the photographic record so don't forget your camera. 

I'll get the photos of my two to you soon. It's been manic here .....Half Term with everyone home and then a couple of days to tidy up!! Lol

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> YAY WALKIES TOMORROW!!!
> I have been off here for a while, I am having withdrawls....we hired a new girl at work and so I have been training her, and by home time I am exhausted...but I should be back on here a bit more now.


Amanda .. I was going to email you .. wondered where you were .. I have been off here a while too .. as we went away for a few days


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> JoJo, Picnic is looking more and more stunning as the weeks go by. How exciting ..... first walk tomorrow! Look forward to the photographic record so don't forget your camera.
> 
> I'll get the photos of my two to you soon. It's been manic here .....Half Term with everyone home and then a couple of days to tidy up!! Lol
> 
> Karen xx


Thanks Karen .... I know exactly how you feel .. a mothers work is never done .. but we wouldnt have it any other way would we  

I will pop my camera in my pocket tomorrow .. I bet she is a keen lead puller lol


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww Picnic is adorable- have fun on your walk.

Be prepared for people stopping you all the time !! those two will look super cute together. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thanks Shirley .. I have been socialising her, carrying her on walks, but its so much more difficult on her lead and away from mummy (me) ... she will have Honey to show her how to pull on the lead lol ... Honey is soooo quiet in the house but out in walks she turns into gobby girl .. barks at everything and pulls, well some lead correction always required .. but hey thats my life and I love it .. Oakley is my best walker and the one with the most energy but currently my dad is enjoying that treat  

I will let you know how we get on tomorrow .. it will be good to walk two xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Weighed Picnic last night 4kg at 11.5 weeks old
> 
> She has long legs and a slim build .. unlike her human mummy
> 
> ...


Fabulous, you must get a hoto:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Clare .. will do .. JoJo dragged by her girls   

Hope its a dry day .. Picnic is not keen on the rain .. she doesn't like her curls getting soggy .. only joking


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Enjoy your first walkies JoJo - hope you get good weather


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Mandy xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh thanks Shirley .. I have been socialising her, carrying her on walks, but its so much more difficult on her lead and away from mummy (me) ... she will have Honey to show her how to pull on the lead lol ... Honey is soooo quiet in the house but out in walks she turns into gobby girl .. barks at everything and pulls, well some lead correction always required .. but hey thats my life and I love it .. Oakley is my best walker and the one with the most energy but currently my dad is enjoying that treat
> 
> I will let you know how we get on tomorrow .. it will be good to walk two xxx


What's the latest on Oakley? Are you going to try him back with Honey and Picnic?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jules .. Oakley is doing well .. we have visited and it was fab to see him, lots of hugs, walk and a few tears from me, well I miss him .. he is staying with my parents for the time being ... but is so happy and settled there


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Jules .. Oakley is doing well .. we have visited and it was fab to see him, lots of hugs, walk and a few tears from me, well I miss him .. he is staying with my parents for the time being ... but is so happy and settled there


Glad he is doing well! How was he with Honey? Has he met Picnic? Are you hoping to have him back or do you think he'll have to stay with your parents longer term?

I bet you do miss him! Even when Betty goes to my parents for a few days I ring every day to check on her!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic is 5 months old today ... 

Happy mini Birthday my lovely puppy ...

See how she has developed here  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/13/growing-and-changing-cockapoo-puppy/


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She's such a gorgeous girl! And I loved the video of the girls and their treats on their pretty new cushions. Were they a pressent from Santa JoJo?! Hugo and Hennie?!  Love their stuff!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes cushions were a santa paws pressie lol .. they are so spoilt  but so worth it ..

I am pleased you liked the video .. they loved those bulls pizzles ... kept them amused for ages ...

I am a little over excited today .. I have a special visitor coming tomor.. Oakley is coming to have a play with the girls .. I am so looking forward to a long walk with the three of them


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love Picnic playing with her treat, 5 month old pups are awesome  Vincent is like that with pigs ears. I'm going to buy him a massive box from PaH as he just goes insane with them!

Where did you order your stuff from? I am interested in getting some stag bars, and bully sticks (giggle) for Vincent


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I love Picnic playing with her treat, 5 month old pups are awesome  Vincent is like that with pigs ears. I'm going to buy him a massive box from PaH as he just goes insane with them!
> 
> Where did you order your stuff from? I am interested in getting some stag bars, and bully sticks (giggle) for Vincent


Hi Ruth 

I placed an order with Paws Trading, really good service ... you will find a link in this article  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/07/my-cockapoos-enjoy-bulls-pizzles/

Bulls pizzles are much loved and the stag bars are brill too


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yes cushions were a santa paws pressie lol .. they are so spoilt  but so worth it ..
> 
> I am pleased you liked the video .. they loved those bulls pizzles ... kept them amused for ages ...
> 
> I am a little over excited today .. I have a special visitor coming tomor.. Oakley is coming to have a play with the girls .. I am so looking forward to a long walk with the three of them


Ooooo, you must be SO excited JoJo!!! I hope it goes well


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We do see Oakley quite a bit .. close family and we visit my parents lots .. but I am excited about having him here and taking the 3 of them for a walk together .. he will be just as excited as me ... I bet he is still the fastest cockapoo


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

How did Oakley's visit go JoJo?

Clare and Bertie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes please update!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi gals .. sorry just been on the muddiest walk ever ... Honey is now a choccy poo  

Yes Oakley, well he is fab, I will do an update on the blog, but basically we have had lots of advice, breeders, stud owners, dog behaviourist, vet and Oakley’s frustration was to do with age, the prolonged season and his eagerness to mate .. I have learnt a lesson here, and learning is what it’s all about I guess ... owning dogs and breeding dogs will cause all of us lots of high and lows .. lesson learnt, males can be quite keen to get to a bitch and some adolescent males will go off their food, become uptight, shake and even growl to get what they want ...

I am so looking forward to a Bear cuddle tomow ..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> How did Oakley's visit go JoJo?
> 
> Clare and Bertie


Hi Clare ... he is coming tomorrow .. better get baking some doggy treats. 

I do see him quite a bit actually but it is usually at my parents... I havent walked all 3 poos together on their own, always been with my dads dogs or one staying at home ... so as you can imagine I am very happy, really I just want to see if Oakley is still the fastest runner .. Honey can go some these days .. xxx


----------

